# Avoiding tolls on route to Southern Italy



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

At the end of September were of to Italy with a month to get to Brindisi, southern Italy for our ferry to Greece. I'm looking for a good route from Calais avoiding tolls if possible - it's been mentioned to me that going through Austria on the Brennan pass was the way to go ? Look forward to replies. Not sure when I'll be back on line as staying at the top of the hill at Dartmouth, Devon & not sure if any 3 availability there. Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toll free to Southern Italy*

Hi

To get there is toll free is a possibility, but I would resign myself to paying some tolls. It will be very easy to fall behind schedule on some of the Italian roads.

If you are under 3500 kg, then you will be toll free on the Austrian motorways. If you are over 3500 kg, you will pay tolls in Austria - and they are very expensive.

Toll free as far as Italy first then - assuming less than 3500 kg

Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Belgium - Mons - Arlon - Luxembourg (cheap fuels and smokes) - then on to Germany. (I can't remember the road number and my maps are not present at present), but this route was in a coach in December 2000. Onto the A8 - Stuttgart and then towards Ulm and the A7. This will eventually lead you over the "Fern Pass" - but it is Ok. Head then for Innsbruck and then signs for Italy. Follow the non toll road that runs parallel to the A22.

Easier - and cheaper if you are over 3500 kg is as above to Luxembourg, then Metz, Nancy, Epinal, Mulhouse, Basle (Switzerland) and onto Milano via Lucerne and St Gotthard tunnel. The Swiss toll is payable at 40 SFR for one year (less than 3500kg) or 32.50 SFR for ten trips within a 12 month period (over 3500 kg).

The SS9 runs from Milan towards Rimini and the SS16 runs from Rimini to somewhere south of there.

Any journey is possible toll free, but as you are transitting alpine countries etc, you could really delay yourself for the sake of a few pounds.

I have not got a map with me at present, so can't advise on the last part after the SS16.

Play with www.viamichelin.com and select toll free and also via motorways. Keep a running tally etc etc and maybe consider doing a split - ie toll free as far as Milan and then pay up from there.

Russell

Don might be the man for your question.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Morning, Cap'n :wink:

I think it depends on just how much you want to avoid paying *any* tolls, or just the major tolls. Russell (Rapide561) charted his route on here a few months ago, where he was even trying to avoid tolls on Italian motorways. It's always possible, but I think it just depends on how much faffing around you want to do. Here's his report :: here ::

This summer, we went toll free through parts of France for the first time. I'm still not sure whether it was worth the extra noise of the van crashing over badly-repaired roads and 'seams' in the road. There again, we had limited time, so maybe a slower cruise with no time pressures might have made the journey more comfortable.

Gerald


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Toll free to Southern Italy*

 Buon giorno,
follow Russells route as far as Milano.
From Milano to Brindisi via non toll (National SS roads) is just not practical, unless you are trying to break some sort of endurance record. That is why the Italian autostrada system was built - to bring the South out if its centuries old isolation. It is possible, but the extra time (probably about 5/6 days at least) the extra cost in fuel, and the wear and tear on your nerves and the vehicle mechanics are just not worth the saving.
If on the other hand you are planning a long stay in Italy, with a leisurely amble from town to town, then that is a different matter. The choice of routes in that case is infinite.
saluti
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italian S roads*

Eddie

Is the road from Milan to Rimini *that* bad or is it manageable do you think?

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

As Russell says, Viamichelin is a great site for playing with differing routes, toll and non-toll.

You can also use http://www.autoroutes.fr/en/preparatives/routes.html (thanks Vennwood - Pete - from a different thread).

Gerald


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

[/quote]If you are under 3500 kg, then you will be toll free on the Austrian motorways


> Not sure this is true, Russell! We passed through Austria about a month ago, and had to buy a vignette for 7.2 Euros (3200kg van).
> 
> Since this was for 10 days and the roads were good, we didn't mind too much.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We have just driven to Ancona using what we thought was the cheapest and most direct route. Of course this meant avoiding most of France.

This took us via Luxembourg to Switzerland, where we paid (happily) the 40 SF for the vignette - motorways are excellent, and we overnighted on the St Gotthard pass, then into Italian motorways via Milan. Total tolls here came to about £25, for a very long straight road, and we were happy to pay that - we had a ferry to catch. Another time we might amble down the side roads.


----------

